# Ir Kingston



## Kat101 (11 May 2015)

Hi everyone, I am busy trying to do some research for a friend who is posted to RMC as an instructor. I am having difficulties find the QR&Os or Doads of the accommodation rules for ir.  I am aware the ir must not exceed 1600 for Kingston but are there limitations for private housing and is there housing on base. Does it have to furnished? Or offer a specific set of utilities and options like laundry, parking.  I was told that the QR&Os had the info, but can't find it.  

If anyone knows the links off the din, it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## DAA (12 May 2015)

Kat101 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I am busy trying to do some research for a friend who is posted to RMC as an instructor. I am having difficulties find the QR&Os or Doads of the accommodation rules for ir.  I am aware the ir must not exceed 1600 for Kingston but are there limitations for private housing and is there housing on base. Does it have to furnished? Or offer a specific set of utilities and options like laundry, parking.  I was told that the QR&Os had the info, but can't find it.
> 
> If anyone knows the links off the din, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you



Your "friends" best option, is to just contact CFB Kingston and ask them for their "IR Package" which will explain everything.  It's not hard to do and they are happy to provide it.


----------

